# Batch Resizing



## Ze]2o (Dec 23, 2007)

i usually take tons of pictures and don't have time to resize each one individually so i use this program called Photo Watermark Professional 7 to watermark and resize all of them. the biggest problem is that there seems to be a difference in quality. when using photoshop to resize, the picture would not lose much quality or sharpness but when using batch resizing tools i would notice some loss in sharpness. there are also different interpolation methods i could use ranging from low quality, high quality, bilnear, bicubic, nearest neighbor, high quality bilnear, high quality bicubic. which one would be best to use?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 23, 2007)

but phooshop allows batch conversion ... i do this everyday. not sure though if every version of PS does it


----------



## grahamhunter2001 (Dec 23, 2007)

Irfanview will also do a batch resize for you and I find it pretty good, it's free too. Download here: http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Garbz (Dec 23, 2007)

Why not just record your resizing in photoshop as an action?

The sharpness depends entirely on the algorithm and this is one area in photoshop that is really lacking IMO. The choice of billinear bicubic and nearest neighbour is very limiting compared to many other packages which cost far less and offer far better selections including those wonderful filters based on windowed sinc functions like the Lanczos resizer.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 23, 2007)

grahamhunter2001 said:


> Irfanview will also do a batch resize for you and I find it pretty good, it's free too. Download here: http://www.irfanview.com/


I just posted a few sample shot from my new camera on another (non-photography) forum for someone who was interested.  I have Thumbsplus, Irfanview, and PaintShop Pro (my main programs).  I always did simple viewing and resizing in Thumbsplus, but the posted pics looked horribly blurry compared to the originals.  I checked out PaintShop Pro and the quality difference was astonishing compared to Thumbsplus.  I thought, what about IView?  Resized them in IView and they were on par with Thumbsplus quality, not good.

I would guess Photoshop would be the same as PaintShop Pro, or better.


----------



## inetwiz (Sep 25, 2008)

I use this Image Resizer to resize all my photos.  You can resize all photos in a folder with just a mouse click.  You can also right-click on the picture file and bring up the resizer.  It's very speedy and easy to use!


----------

